# bronze cory with velvet?



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I've never seen velvet live and in person -- is this it? Or (hopefully) my cory has just been digging in the sand. None of the others have it.









eta: crap. i don't know why that photo rotated like that when I did the attachment. sorry.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

When i first started keeping fish, i thought my guppies had velvet because they had a velvety sheen on their scales, turns out it was just a their normal coloring. I contacted Wet web media for help and the guy told me flat out, if it was velvet, they'd be dead. lol Not sure if that is true for you, but I hope it's just his coloring and nothing more serious.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

That's interesting, and it gives me hope. However, this is something new that I noticed for the first time yesterday, so I doubt it's his colouring. It looks like a powdery dusting of something on his head and upper body. It's not ich.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually googled pics of bronze cories and they all had it. but maybe juvies don't.

Bronze Cory-Corydoras aeneus - ExoticFishForum.com


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

It's not the iridescence on the body that concerns me -- that's normal. It's the granular stuff on his head.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

oh sorry, from the picture it looked like sand.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I sure hope it is sand! That would be great. I've never seen velvet so I don't know if it's as granular as what's on him. 

He's been hunkered down in a corner for most of the day which is unusual.

eta: It was sand. He's fine. Carry on.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Just to update with an amusing photo -- I spotted one of my cories motionless with his head buried in the sand yesterday. He stayed like that for at least five minutes (and who knows how much longer he was there before I saw him!)


----------

